# New little belt sander in the shop



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice little sander i could use something like that in my shop for small pieces.thanks for the review.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes. I "need" one also!! Thanks.


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I recently purchased a Grizzly belt/disc sander for the same reason, small parts on my regular belt sander doesn't
work well. The only difference I can see is the Grizzly is all metal & quite heavy. Thanks for the review,


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Good point on the small parts. I find holding and controlling small parts against a 6×48 belt sander is a sure fire method to reduce one's chances of being identified in the FBI fingerprint data base…but despite that advantage, is otherwise distinctly unpleasant.
There are occasions where something like this would be very useful in my shop….Not to be used often, but likely much appreciated when needed. Thanks for the review! Look forward to the updates.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I recently purchased a Grizzly belt/disc sander for the same reason, small parts on my regular belt sander doesn t
> work well. The only difference I can see is the Grizzly is all metal & quite heavy. Thanks for the review,
> 
> - Rich1955


after seeing this i started looking and im thinking the grizzly for the reason metal not plastic,how has your performed so far,would you buy it again ?


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

> I recently purchased a Grizzly belt/disc sander for the same reason, small parts on my regular belt sander doesn t
> work well. The only difference I can see is the Grizzly is all metal & quite heavy. Thanks for the review,
> 
> - Rich1955
> ...


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

These little belt sanders also make good knife sharpeners. I have a more heavy-duty 1" belt sander that I use to keep my kitchen knives razor-sharp. I suppose you could maintain any straight edge, like a chisel or plane blade, but I prefer to sharpen them on waterstones with a honing guide.

The Patron Saint of Knives uses several machines, but a single belt sander with an assortment of belts, including a leather strop, does the job just fine.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I recently purchased a Grizzly belt/disc sander for the same reason, small parts on my regular belt sander doesn t
> work well. The only difference I can see is the Grizzly is all metal & quite heavy. Thanks for the review,
> 
> - Rich1955
> ...


yeah the two seperate dust ports is pretty standard my big delta is the same way,but good too hear,im probably gonna go with the griz,i like steel over plastic any day.thanks man.
\.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Gotta like this review on the Griz though….

newbrew42 (4 stars)

Recommended

06/22/2020 06:04 PM
Love it. Only thing I've found wrong is it shocks me at times.

Uh huh. Maybe the plastic has its advantages! 
As long as it doesn't shock you, I'm sure you'll love your new toy Pottz! ; )


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Gotta like this review on the Griz though….
> 
> newbrew42 (4 stars)
> 
> ...


hey bud you know not much "shocks" me-lol.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> Gotta like this review on the Griz though….
> 
> newbrew42 (4 stars)
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted.. ; )


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Gotta like this review on the Griz though….
> 
> newbrew42 (4 stars)
> 
> ...


game on meet me at "the show goes on" if you got the [email protected]*#S !!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review *fiver*...

What do you guys mean all metal? Do you mean that the belt cover is cast iron… just kidding… pressed metal?

I have what seems like the same dog with different legs,








The comments got me curious and had me going down to the workshop and hitting it with a hammer (small one) to hear a clink or a clunk… Well my curiosity made me realise it was easier to swing than a cat, however, it has served the purpose it was bought for.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks like a nice little sander. They do come in handy. I have the 1" x 42" Kalamazoo made in USA. Works great for small parts and excels at sharpening knives with the rear platen removed to give you a "loose" belt. Very basic but rock solid. Pricey though.


----------

